# Project Beseen : Lets See That Reflective Tape!!



## AntiNSA (Oct 29, 2009)

Lets see them reflective bikes (tron?)

Here is my 2009 gf cobia, unfinished

with dieter rack pack bags and junk


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow! That's a lot of tape!


What kind of tape did you use?


----------



## RockyRider (Nov 21, 2004)

Wow seems like a lot of work. A flashing bikeglow and Dinotte rear light are what I use and I am seen just fine. In fact most cars change lanes to get around me when I am on the shoulder cause they think I am an emergency vehicle


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

Reflecto-Bike, plastered with high-performance Reflexite V82


















Reflecto-Bike and me as viewed with illumination from the rear at close range









Reflecto-Bike Lite









Iron-on reflective tape is fun too 









A scene from my daily commute. Visibility is pretty important.

I've seen a fair number of people driving around with their headlights off in the downtown area, where it's not immediately apparent, and reflective stuff won't show up for them, so I also use a DiNotte taillight, a headlight, and a BikeBrightz or FibreFlare light bar for side visibility, depending on which bike. I'm sure people think I'm some sort of exhibitionist weirdo, but whatever


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

mBgon used to be the undisputed champion here, but I think AntiNSA is giving him a run for his money. 

Mine:
Original recipe, with little flag thingies on the spokes. They fell off almost immediately.
Later I went to flat pieces of tape on the rims, seen pretty well in last year`s snow chain pics.


----------



## AntiNSA (Oct 29, 2009)

You sir where my motivation! Im not finished yet, I still need to get my front tire,,, cutting those little squares takes soooooo long. Im not the best at cut and paste.....


----------



## AntiNSA (Oct 29, 2009)

this big sheet of 3m stuff. Highly recommended!


----------



## porter91 (Dec 1, 2010)

AntiNSA said:


> Lets see them reflective bikes (tron?)
> 
> Here is my 2009 gf cobia, unfinished
> 
> with *dieter rack *pack bags and junk


I am looking for a rack that fits a fisher frame like yours. What is a dieter rack and how is it mounted on that frame without the attachments? Thanks


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

This stuff is rather bright, much brighter then what a photo can show.


----------



## AntiNSA (Oct 29, 2009)

Im using a topeak tourist dx rack and dieter bags... they use this cooll connection, ortleib to connect to the rack. works great.


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

I just made Tron Jacket 2.0 the other day, using 2"-wide glass-bead tape like the previous one. Some photos with deliberately-weak lighting:





































I also ironed some of the reflective tape to my panniers. We'll see how long this holds up; my previous Tron Jacket eventually did begin "shedding" tape. I plan to wash it by hand, since machine washing was part of the problem.

In the photos above, the reflective tape on the bike's fork is the Reflexite V82. The iron-on stuff is right up there, maybe brighter, as long as it's dry. When wet, it'll lose some performance.

Anyway, I didn't want to post flash-assisted photos because motorists don't illuminate you with a camera flash, it's fringe lighting from their low-beams most of the time. If you look again at the photos, you can see how even the neon-lime jacket is basically invisible compared to the reflective tape... I feel much more confident about my hand signals being seen this way.


----------



## AntiNSA (Oct 29, 2009)

Yeah... its cool I wish I could find reflective cloth for my paniers. it shreds too easily


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

mechBgon said:


> I also ironed some of the reflective tape to my panniers. We'll see how long this holds up; my previous Tron Jacket eventually did begin "shedding" tape. I plan to wash it by hand, since machine washing was part of the problem.


mBg, did your previous jacket lose it reflectivity from washing as well as the shedding problem? And do you wear it in the daytime too? When I replaced my "road crew" vest a few months ago, I noticed that the new one was WAY brighter than the old one in color, and the tape had a much different look to it also. So I checked both vests in the light and the new one clearly reflected better than the old one did. I attributed the differences to washing and decided to never wash the new vest (easier to get away with than for a jacket), but now that I think about it, the sun could have been the culprit too. This was sewn on tape, so no shedding.

Re: flash VS low beams
I agree that motorists don`t see by camera flash, but when I see reflective gear on people while I`m driving, it shows up very much like it does in flash photos. That`s pretty much always with low beams, and whatever mix of other conditions should be exactly the same mix of conditions that other drivers see ME by. So it seems to me, anyway.


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

The old jacket was a Pearl Izumi and retained its "neon" really well over time, even though I wore it in the daylight a lot. But I have another jacket that faded (an REI breathable rain jacket), so I know what you mean about the fading. This new jacket is a Mt. Borah so I guess we'll see if its dye is as durable as Pearl Izumi's in a couple years 

I threw the old jacket away a week ago, so unfortunately I can't compare the reflective tape's performance. It was still reflective enough to be quite visible.



> Yeah... its cool I wish I could find reflective cloth for my paniers. it shreds too easily


If you search eBay for "sew-on reflective tape," there's various widths and quantities. If you want the best available, the Reflexite GP440 is supposed to be the best: very high reflectivity, and it's gloss-finish so it sheds water and retains high reflectivity in rain.


----------



## porter91 (Dec 1, 2010)

AntiNSA said:


> Im using a topeak tourist dx rack and dieter bags... they use this cooll connection, ortleib to connect to the rack. works great.


So does it clear the 29er tire fine and sit level? Thanks


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

This is my newly assembled Eighthinch V3 Scrambler. The tape I used was left over from an old AppliedGraphics helmet sticker kit. It does the shift from flat black to reflecting thing when light hits it.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

My old Nashbike. I see about 5 cars on my dark morning commute...so the Lightweights were more because I thought they looked cool. I use a Planet Bike Superflash in the rear and I now have a Cateye 2 watt Blaze up front...the flashy mode on that causes seizures and carnage.. turns the world into your own strobe/rave dance party. low beam is plenty for my rural commute...planning on using high beam on the singletrack route when the snow melts.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

mechBgon said:


> ..... I'm sure people think I'm some sort of exhibitionist weirdo, but whatever


Whatever = an uninjured and living exhibitionist weirdo! Excess leads to Success! (BTW, here 'weido' and 'cycling commuter' are synonymous  ).

Pics after new wheels in June and new tailights circa August, before new bag (liked reflective stripes on bag, but it did not stand up. My ANSI vest and 'Light Weights' marked helmet with front and reaer lights not in evidence. No pics for other bike with panniers or without.



















Performance Bike in Cleveland only had the oval lightweights which Kathryn got for me. They are longer and fewer, so that's why they look as they do on this bike. They shine in the setting or rising sun!

Both CommuterBoy and MechBgon were inspirations in this effort but any reduction in the relative amounts of tape and Light Weights is not to be taken as a 'reflection' of their excellent examples, but my reluctance to cover the classic frame overmuch.

I want pics so I know how I appear now in hlemet and vest on either bike, and need an excuse (reminder?) to get them. So I will update when if I can talk my son into being the photographer.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice, all! Tonight at the bus stop someone asked if my jacket glowed in the dark, because it has a crazy fluorescent color. The answer is no, but it sure is bright! It is a Descente Element softshell.


----------



## campredcloudbikes (Feb 22, 2008)

kinda shiny.








testing the new (sewn by me) pannier-pack on dirt. just for fun. Goes on in 1 min, off in 30 sec, has a padded shoulder strap for comfy carrying. holds a pile of engineering textbooks, clothes, tools, etc. everything else goes in the custom by me tapered frame pack with lock pocket  that would've got some reflective too, but I didn't have enough when it was sewed. oh well.








custom pockets for the pocket protector and TI-83 for nerd organization.
















my "road bike" testing the new pannier, saw a dry stream bed under a RR overpass and had to ride down it. wouldn't want to be hear during a rainstorm. too bad this isn't on my commute....


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

campredcloudbikes said:


> testing the new (sewn by me) pannier-pack on dirt. just for fun. Goes on in 1 min, off in 30 sec, has a padded shoulder strap for comfy carrying. holds a pile of engineering textbooks, clothes, tools, etc. everything else goes in the custom by me tapered frame pack with lock pocket  that would've got some reflective too, but I didn't have enough when it was sewed. oh well.


OT, but what the hell.
Great job on the pack! I like your pictures too, especially the lighting in the last one.

Did you ever get your custom footpeg designed? Still considering it? We went out of communication for some reason and I`d forgotten all about it until I "saw" you again in this post.


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

Nice ones, everyone


----------



## CYRON10k (Mar 12, 2008)

Here is mine so far. Sort of a cool shot if nothing else. 

A quick opinion question.... is there a point where too much reflectivity and crazy lights might be distracting to drivers? Maybe they don't hit the cyclist but they veer into the opposite lane or don't see a car stopping in front of them? Thoughts?


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Those reflective sidewalls are out of control! What tires are those?


----------



## CYRON10k (Mar 12, 2008)

CommuterBoy said:


> Those reflective sidewalls are out of control! What tires are those?


Michelin City Tire.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Not tape, and not in the dark, but...


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Off topic, but.. what front fender is that? It extends way far forward, like every fender should, but few do.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

It's Civia's Hyland fenders. They actually covered *too* much. They would catch on even the smallest bumps/stuff. I cut like 6" off the back and attached a mud flap instead. I love them now. They are perfect.

This is what they originally looked like.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I like those sidewalls too.


CYRON10k said:


> A quick opinion question.... is there a point where too much reflectivity and crazy lights might be distracting to drivers? Maybe they don't hit the cyclist but they veer into the opposite lane or don't see a car stopping in front of them? Thoughts?


For reflective stuff, I can`t imagine that. For lights, yeah. There are some SERIOUS bike lights out there if you`re willing to put up mega bucks- when you start getting out of the toy category, you need to be careful how you aim them. Also worth noting that daylight requires brighter lights or more direct eyball blasting aim than night time, so it`s conceiveable that you could have to re-aim between dark and light rides.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah the Michelin City Tire's reflective stripe is potent on my pair, too.

Can we have too much?

Short of mounting a parabolic reflector to beam their own lights back at 'em, I don't see reflectors by themselves causing an issue. 

Drunk drivers will drive towards flashing lights - just ask emergency personel and tow truck drivers. But people not concentrating on driving will miss a single blinky. So take your choice. It is only your life and limb at risk. Me? I think more is better in tail lights and side lights.

Rodar nailed it on the headlights and issues. They can be too much if broadcast. Most off road trail lights won't be road friendly. If designed well, placed precisely, they are highly effective and attention getting, but not blinding or offensive. :thumbsup:


----------



## mummer43 (Jan 28, 2004)

CommuterBoy said:


> My old Nashbike. I see about 5 cars on my dark morning commute...so the Lightweights were more because I thought they looked cool. I use a Planet Bike Superflash in the rear and I now have a Cateye 2 watt Blaze up front...the flashy mode on that causes seizures and carnage.. turns the world into your own strobe/rave dance party. low beam is plenty for my rural commute...planning on using high beam on the singletrack route when the snow melts.


Nice bike, what frame is that? What are the specs?


----------



## Bobblehat (Dec 1, 2007)

2007 black Carrera Kraken 22" used as a "do-it-all" bike. Black reflective tape off Ebay.

I'd like reflective sidewalls too, but I like the Spec Crossroads Armadillos too much for their puncture protection to swap them out.


----------



## cjohnson (Jul 14, 2004)

*Great examples*

I like the photos showing both illuminated and non-illuminated. Really helps a person realize how visible they may or may not be.

Two questions for the posters.
1. How do you get the above photo effect and post it here?
2. What is the iron on reflective fabric called?

thanks in advance.

charlie


----------



## Bobblehat (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi Charlie

Glad you liked the photo effect! It gives a reasonable idea of what a driver of a vehicle would see with headlights shining onto the bike.

I took two photos, one with, and one without flash and used an old magazine freebie version of JASC Animation Shop to turn them into an animated gif. There are other freebie applications available that will do the same job. Have a look here ....... not used any of these myself ......

5 Best Free GIF Animators to Create Animated GIF || Free Software

Posting is the same as posting a photo. Essentially, you use a free Image Hosting website .... like Photobucket or others ...... to upload (store) your images to and you can then include the link to your image in the message you write on the forum.

I got my reflective black tape from an online auction shop, it is self-adhesive and has stayed stuck down in all weathers over 4 years ....... you end up using a lot more than you think you would on the bike!

If you want any more detail, PM me. Cheers, Bob.


----------



## cjohnson (Jul 14, 2004)

*a start*

I'll have tape on my bags as well. the "lightweights" look like arrows when the wheels are spinning.

The wheels are fun. Bought white and blue reflective rimskins.
www.therimskins.com


----------



## cjohnson (Jul 14, 2004)

*more photos*

I have web address incorrect. rimSkin - Customize Your Bicycle Wheels Including Deep V Rims With Reflective, Metallic, Specialty & Solid rimSkins is the correct address. The skins go on super easy. The tape is black, 3M .


----------



## mcbecerril (Mar 15, 2012)

If I put one of the tape one of you uses (reflective conspicuity tape) on my bike, is it possible to take it off? will it damage the paint?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

mcbecerril said:


> If I put one of the tape one of you uses (reflective conspicuity tape) on my bike, is it possible to take it off? will it damage the paint?


I haven`t tried to take any off, but I was warned when I put it on that it has to be scraped off, so I wrapped electrical tape around my frame tubes, then Reflexite on the electrical tape. For main frame tubes, it might be needed, but my tape doesn`t stick well to smaller radius surfaces-. I folded little flags of tape around my spokes and it didn`t last a week. Wrapped around 3/8 tubing on my rack worked for about a year, and it`s just now starting to come off the stays after maybe two years. All the tape I put on big tubes is still well stuck, though scraped and scratched here and there.


----------



## mcbecerril (Mar 15, 2012)

rodar y rodar said:


> I haven`t tried to take any off, but I was warned when I put it on that it has to be scraped off, so I wrapped electrical tape around my frame tubes, then Reflexite on the electrical tape. F.


Oh I see. I'll give it a try. Thanks!


----------

